

Blekko search engine demo by CEO Rich Skrenta at Crunchup - krishna2
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/8611318

======
narkee
Nobody seems to care that you have to be logged in to Blekko in order to
benefit from all the personalization features. I would think that would be a
dealbreaker for a lot of people.

~~~
EasyCompany
Not if u set your settings to stay logged in. Like yahoo mail or gmail, each
time you go there, you are already logged in. The difference here is that, you
would not need further navigation once you are constantly logged in.

~~~
EasyCompany
A toolbar would be a good addition.

------
moultano
I love the personal spam filter. I can't see the rest of the slashtags being
that useful for most of the searching I do, but I can see myself getting used
to it. I go to wolframalpha regularly for things I used to use google
calculator for, so at least in my life there's definitely room for niche
search engines.

